# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Raca njerëzore duhet të zhvendoset në gjithësi për të mbijetuar

## MafiaWarz

*A është e ardhmja e racës njerëzore në gjithësi? Fizikani teorik Stephen Hawking tërheqë vërejtjen se njerëzit do të vdesin nëse nuk gjejnë vend për jetë në planet tjetër.*

"Po futemi në periudhë çdo ditë e më të rrezikshme”, ka theksuar Hawking dhe ka shtuar se disa herë në historinë tonë ka qenë në pikëpyetje mbijetesa e racës njerëzore.

"Le ta përkujtojmë krizën kubane të raketave të vitit 1963, e ngjarje të tilla sigurisht do të ketë shumë më tepër në të ardhmen", thekson shkencëtari britanik.

Ai thekson se shansi jonë i vetëm është në zhvendosjen në gjithësi, duke marrë parasysh se shpejt jemi duke shpenzuar burimet natyrore të cilat i jep Toka, dhe për faktin se kodi jonë gjenetik bart në vete instinkte egoiste dhe agresive.

Mirëpo, si të arrihet kjo? Shkencëtarët vlerësojnë se do të na duheshin rreth 50.000 vjet për të arritur që të funksionojmë në yllin më të afërt, nëse do të udhëtonim me raketë me karburant kimik. E që të arrijmë në afatin e jetëgjatësisë tonë, njerëzit do të duhej të udhëtonin me shpejtësi drite dhe në të njëjtën kohë të mbesin të mbrojtur nga rrezatimi kozmik gjatë kohës së udhëtimit.

Sipas gazetës "Huffington Post", siç qëndrojnë gjërat tani për tani e ardhmja jonë është e pasigurt. /TG/

----------


## EuroStar1

Sado i gjate te jete udhetimi per te gjetur nje planet te jetueshem nga njerzit nuk eshte problem, mjafton ndrtimi i nje aije kozmike me permasa te medha pothuajse sa siperfaqja e Tiranes qe te mundesoje jetesen me te gjitha kushtet brenda saje, qe njerzit te riprodhohen brez pas brezi deri ne gjetjen e planetit qe mundeson kushtet e jeteses per njeriun. Por per tu realizuar nje anije e tille duhen shpenzime kolosale dhe nje inxhinjeri e persosur, sepse nje anije e tille duhet te kete permasa gjigante dhe i vetmi problem qendron se si do shkeputet nga toka

----------


## davidd

> *A është e ardhmja e racës njerëzore në gjithësi? Fizikani teorik Stephen Hawking tërheqë vërejtjen se njerëzit do të vdesin nëse nuk gjejnë vend për jetë në planet tjetër.*
> 
> "Po futemi në periudhë çdo ditë e më të rrezikshme”, ka theksuar Hawking dhe ka shtuar se disa herë në historinë tonë ka qenë në pikëpyetje mbijetesa e racës njerëzore.
> 
> "Le ta përkujtojmë krizën kubane të raketave të vitit 1963, e ngjarje të tilla sigurisht do të ketë shumë më tepër në të ardhmen", thekson shkencëtari britanik.
> 
> Ai thekson se shansi jonë i vetëm është në zhvendosjen në gjithësi, duke marrë parasysh se shpejt jemi duke shpenzuar burimet natyrore të cilat i jep Toka, dhe për faktin se kodi jonë gjenetik bart në vete instinkte egoiste dhe agresive.
> 
> Mirëpo, si të arrihet kjo? Shkencëtarët vlerësojnë se do të na duheshin rreth 50.000 vjet për të arritur që të funksionojmë në yllin më të afërt, nëse do të udhëtonim me raketë me karburant kimik. E që të arrijmë në afatin e jetëgjatësisë tonë, njerëzit do të duhej të udhëtonin me shpejtësi drite dhe në të njëjtën kohë të mbesin të mbrojtur nga rrezatimi kozmik gjatë kohës së udhëtimit.
> ...


ja fut kot ai Stephen Hawking. dicka ndodhi me te kur ishte i ri. e zuri nje stroke, se po mos ta kishte zene ka mundesi te lexonte mendjen e krijuesit... po si dihet ketij muhabeti.. se ka qene matematikan i shkelqyer ky para asaj stroke.... eshte dicka qe na shikon e vrojton out there.... qe i mban gjerat ne balance...

----------


## trucker

Per mua eshte zeri me i respektuar e me i ditur ne planet.Eshte tjeter gje se njerzimi kenaqet me injorancen e vet duke menduar se dhe duke shkatruar mund te mbijetohet.

----------


## ricky_ch

Kjo që ka thënë ky nuk është diçka e re.
Të gjithë e dijmë se një ditë po afrohet rreziku.
Problemi më i madh është se si do të realizohet
ajo. 
Duke u bazuar në faktin se ne ende 
nuk kemi potencial as Sistemin Diellor ta lëshojmë,
e lere më më larg. Pritet edhe shumë,shumë punë 
për të bërë diçka të tillë! Për momentin të mbesim 
optimistë....

----------

